

The Fate of Google Glass - shawndumas
http://theinteractivist.com/messages-from-the-future-the-fate-of-google-glass/

======
chromejs10
Personally, I think Google Glass could take off but it definitely won't be an
instantaneous hit. Here is the way I see things playing out:

1) At first the main use is in the car. It's a place where you can wear them
and not feel super awkward since the majority of the people around you
probably wont be able to tell you have them on. It has the navigation system
built in and you could even record the trip as if your glasses were a dash cam
(hey, worked for Russia!).

2) People gradually forget they have it on when driving and end up getting out
of the car with the glasses still on. You'll maybe see a few people wear them
briefly while walking from the parking lot to the store but it still won't be
that public. At least by now it will have been out long enough that people
know about them.

3) People wear them more and more out in public and eventually it becomes the
norm. Sure, some people might be like "oh that's weird" but they won't think
too much about it.

I highly doubt that suddenly the streets will be flooded with Google Glasses
right from the start. But I could see a gradual increase in usage if it's
primary function is used in one location (like the car).

------
stackcollision
I'm not a huge fan of the Glass project, but what tweaked me about this
article was how the guy constantly said the iphone was 'so innovative' you
can't possibly nail down the thought process that lead to it. I can do it
right here, in one sentence:

"Let's make a blackberry that's not a pile of shit."

